# Warm smoked salmon on a 16" Oklahoma Smoker



## meyer (Jul 1, 2010)

I had a large side of a salmon in my freezer, so it was time to do a warm smoked salmon.

The side was trimmed for any bones, and spiced with fresh ground black peber and lightly with smoked salt from Sicily.

I placed the salmon on a piece of cheddar wood, to keep it away from the cooking grate.

I had my smoker fired with briquettes, using the Minion method, and the smoke wood was lumbs of Pecon an some small pieces of Hickoy.

The salmon side was smoked at  150 - 175 F for three hours.

Here are some pictures:




















The salmon was perfectly warm smoked, and served together with some salad, mushrooms and cheese.

Enjoy

Regards

-Meyer


----------



## cheezeerider (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin good there Meyer. I gotta smoke me some salmon.


----------

